# ASA Monroe who going to be the ones to watch.



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would love to see big Jeff Hopkins take two in a row!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Elite Archery Kevin Koch is smoking hot right now with Tour in hand.....he should post a big number on Saturday I am sure 

Senior Pro I'd assume Collin Booth will make his present known!!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I hope to see Levi back on the middle of the podium. Always rooting for that guy. Like to see one of the underdogs step up in known 50.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*Open A*

Nick Norman (HokieArcher) is shooting his first tournament in Open A. He and his wife are traveling with us to W Monroe, and he is shooting well right now. 

If the Open A guys don't know who he is now, they will by the end of the season.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Elite Archery Kevin Koch is smoking hot right now with Tour in hand.....he should post a big number on Saturday I am sure
> 
> Senior Pro I'd assume Collin Booth will make his present known!!


Old Colin in the seniors now. Yeah he should make some noise there. 

Kevin day is coming. Good guy for sure.
DB


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

shootist said:


> Nick Norman (HokieArcher) is shooting his first tournament in Open A. He and his wife are traveling with us to W Monroe, and he is shooting well right now.
> 
> If the Open A guys don't know who he is now, they will by the end of the season.


Nick who?

I think he may do better if some company would call back about replacing his limbs. Beats all I have ever saw.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Matt Varnes will be sporting a Bowtech again in Monroe.

This might be interesting. Apparently he knows best.
DB


----------



## Speed Trap (Dec 16, 2008)

Monroe or WEST MONROE? There is a difference, and for us that were born and raised there, we know the difference.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Watch for my friend Tony Morreli fron OK,hes a good guy all around and one heck of a shot!!!! Go big T,wishing you all the best buddy!


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

I live in West Monroe .I shoot at the club most days


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

3D_shooter84 said:


> I would love to see big Jeff Hopkins take two in a row!


I got to meet Jeff Tuesday and all I can say is he is one heck of a nice guy. I think we may see a great battle for shooter of the year. I would also like to see Jeff win another!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Babyk said:


> Elite Archery Kevin Koch is smoking hot right now with Tour in hand.....he should post a big number on Saturday I am sure
> 
> Senior Pro I'd assume Collin Booth will make his present known!!


I hope collin gets his butt handed to him.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I would like to watch them all on a live feed on the Internet or on YouTube after the shoot!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Always looking for Jack Wallace to do well....


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

shootist said:


> Nick Norman (HokieArcher) is shooting his first tournament in Open A. He and his wife are traveling with us to W Monroe, and he is shooting well right now.
> 
> If the Open A guys don't know who he is now, they will by the end of the season.


If you're shooting A this year you're shooting for second. Man I wish his dad would've let him turn pro.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Matt Varnes will be sporting a Bowtech again in Monroe.
> 
> This might be interesting. Apparently he knows best.
> DB


Yes Matt is shooting the Insanity CPXL now. He said he just couldn't get comfortable with his Hoyt. If he gets any more comfortable, the semis better watch out! Good luck to my good friend Matt this weekend.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Archerywarrior said:


> Watch for my friend Tony Morreli fron OK,hes a good guy all around and one heck of a shot!!!! Go big T,wishing you all the best buddy!


Tony is a good guy and finally got to meet him. Always happy to see a Okie do well.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

EMC686 said:


> Yes Matt is shooting the Insanity CPXL now. He said he just couldn't get comfortable with his Hoyt. If he gets any more comfortable, the semis better watch out! Good luck to my good friend Matt this weekend.


 He got second in Florida, wish I could shoot that well uncomfortable. Will see how it turns out in Monroe. Chad Hillburn and Casey Marks will be stiff competition. Tough class always and anyone capable of shooting well.

Sad part Matt going to go pro next year. Bowtech don't pay a dime. I wish he would have spent more time with his Hoyt and tried some other. Justin Bethal seems to made the move from Hoyt to Mathews.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ahcnc said:


> Always looking for Jack Wallace to do well....


Jack winning the IBO triple crown and leading both days should be a good sign he shooting well.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> I would like to watch them all on a live feed on the Internet or on YouTube after the shoot!


Atleast the shoot offs for sure. 
DB


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah DB, I think we will see Matt get comfortable with a bow that actually pays the pros next year. JMO


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

When is the shoot off in Monroe


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Open A=Ty Adkins...check the Newberry results. :wink:


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Hey DB my good buddy Randy Deerfield won semi in Florida and he made the trip to monroe! Hope he continues to shoot well! Semi is a tough class this year!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Hey DB my good buddy Randy Deerfield won semi in Florida and he made the trip to monroe! Hope he continues to shoot well! Semi is a tough class this year!


Tough class to win. He must be a heck of a shooter. So many good shooters. Bad thing win out of it and it dont get no easier from there.

Jeremy Jerrett back shooting Semis. Wouldnt surprise me to see him shoot near the top.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Arkarcher said:


> When is the shoot off in Monroe


Shoot off should be around noon or after on Sunday when the shooters get off the courses.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Darrin Deneal (Shootist) been right there in the top several times in Semis. Better watch out if he puts two good days together.

DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Wish I was there DB but just had a baby boy on valentines day! Georgia will be my first!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

I suspect shootist is going too podium this weekeend, and i cant think of anyone more deservant.. Good luck too all the shooters


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Pulling for Daniel Mathews in Known 50


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

And i didnt dislike my hoyt, just having sum peep alignment issues, and i wanted this too be a year too try all my options and have it figured out by years end.. So def not bashing my hoyt


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

K-50 D.Mathews is always a threat


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Matt will do well with who ever is lucky enough to sign Him next year. 

Good Luck to all of the Circle C Guys and Gals and everyone else from the S.Ga. and N Fl. area. I expect daily updates.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Sentinalonfire said:


> And i didnt dislike my hoyt, just having sum peep alignment issues, and i wanted this too be a year too try all my options and have it figured out by years end.. So def not bashing my hoyt


I hear you. Good Luck to you, Matt! Shoot well bro! I know you will.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> I suspect shootist is going too podium this weekeend, and i cant think of anyone more deservant.. Good luck too all the shooters


Good luck Matt like you need luck. Enjoy your last year of semis! I look forward to seeing you in the pro class. Very deserving.
DB


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Sentinalonfire said:


> I suspect shootist is going too podium this weekeend, and i cant think of anyone more deservant.. Good luck too all the shooters


X2 Darin has been shooting great lately and I expect to see him on the podium. Good luck to all who are going and travel safe!!


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

You will want to watch out for me, I may still be behind the target looking for my arrow so please make sure I'm out of the way before you shoot!!!


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

mod10g said:


> You will want to watch out for me, I may still be behind the target looking for my arrow so please make sure I'm out of the way before you shoot!!!


hahahahahaha, good stuff, ha.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

Darrin is shooting well....and they dont get much nicer than this guy!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

shootist said:


> Nick Norman (HokieArcher) is shooting his first tournament in Open A. He and his wife are traveling with us to W Monroe, and he is shooting well right now.
> 
> If the Open A guys don't know who he is now, they will by the end of the season.


Wow I hope you can handle his sheep fetish if he is traveling with you.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I would also like to see Jeff Hopkins win 2 in a row .Matt epperley in semi's is shooting great.Good luck everyone .


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Shot with matt today in team shoot.... he was shooti g the insanity cpxl

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Jesse Broadwater should do well in K-50..!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

How awesome is that?? The freak himself... I was so star struck watching him shoot today.. Glad too see him at an ASA


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ABTABB said:


> Jesse Broadwater should do well in K-50..!


Glad to see Jesse at an ASA event. He will fit right in with the good ole boys of ASA

Jesse should do real well.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> How awesome is that?? The freak himself... I was so star struck watching him shoot today.. Glad too see him at an ASA


Did you go give him some tips on shooting? They dont call him a freak for nothing. Five times in a row he won outdoor field nationals.
That un heard of serious shooting.
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would like to see Matt make podium with a different brand bow each shoot, just to prove it ain't the bow

As always, hope hacker and Nathan are atop the pro class.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am pulling for Travis Lunsford (Rookie) in Pro's.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I have not seen Jack Wallace yet.....I'd assume he's here anybody seen him??


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Kevin Wilkey - Jessie Broadwater....Andy Calloway all together as a group in K-50 that should be some tight groups of arrows in the 14s!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Kevin Wilkey - Jessie Broadwater....Andy Calloway all together as a group in K-50 that should be some tight groups of arrows in the 14s!!!!!!!


Cant wait to hear the scores. Bout posted his score on facebook. Thinking he shoots K50
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kevin Wilkey 218
Andrew Calloway 216 
Daniel Mathews 213
Marvin Cobb
Chris Berry

Broadwater in 10th at 8 up


----------



## Gob (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah Jack is down there somewhere


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Justin Bethal leading the pros 14up

Rookie for real. Go Justin!
DB


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

any more scores, top 5?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

acesup said:


> any more scores, top 5?


Chris Berry posted the K50 scores on facebook

Wanting to hear if Ty is leading open A again.

Like to hear the rest of mens pros.
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

any news


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

McCarthy in 2nd


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Glad to hear it for my buddys....Danny McC and Daniel Matthews. Sounds like both shot well today! Both good dudes!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> McCarthy in 2nd


Heard there two at 12 up one must be Danny

Believe I was told Levi at ten and Hackers at 8up. Brooks is in there some where.

Looks like tommorrow going to be anyone chance
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

scores partially up


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

1st. Justin bethel
2 nd. Danny Evans
3. Dan McCarthy 
4 Jeff Hopkins 
4 Chris hacker
5 Levi Morgan


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

How?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

There must be some tough ranges from the scores Im seeing.

I see allot of changes from leaders in Florida to Monroe. WOW

Colin Boothe showing he getting it done in Monroe.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Jamie Corum, Shoot with him alot, hes ahead of Ty Atkins by 2 points


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

this may have already been posted but I see Jesse B is shooting K-50.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

yep thats what I get for headin straight to the last page


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sentinalonfire said:


> How?


How what?


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol that was a mistake.. And DB our range was a cake walk compared too newberry ranges.. I left so many points on the range..


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I use to shoot with Daniel Mathews when he was in his mid teens. I had to leave Shreveport and move back to WV because I knew it was a matter of time until I would never get to win anything again.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

drtnshtr said:


> this may have already been posted but I see Jesse B is shooting K-50.


10th place after today. Im really surprised by that
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> Lol that was a mistake.. And DB our range was a cake walk compared too newberry ranges.. I left so many points on the range..


Scores sure didnt show it. 14 up on pro course show it wasnt a cake walk. Florida semi pro winner way down leader board as well.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Z7XtremeBoy said:


> Jamie Corum, Shoot with him alot, hes ahead of Ty Atkins by 2 points


TY way down the leader board. 
DB


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

My friend Larry Daniels is leading k45 28 up, he is shooting great indoor and 3d.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

tennpin said:


> My friend Larry Daniels is leading k45 28 up, he is shooting great indoor and 3d.


I shot with Larry last year in Augusta, glad to see he's still got it going on...

Also have to give a shout out for my Ga girl Kailey Johston, leading Womens Pro at 6 up....she is about due!!


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Lol, Yeah Daniel is a great shot. I had him up hunting with me a couple years ago and the day he had to leave he shot a coyote at 22 yards out of one of my stands that was running (not flat out) with half a raccoon in his mouth and just crushed it! I've never seen anyone shoot a moving target like that with a thumb trigger before, pretty awesome. At any rate, he is an excellent shot. Wish he had more time to practice.




jimb said:


> I use to shoot with Daniel Mathews when he was in his mid teens. I had to leave Shreveport and move back to WV because I knew it was a matter of time until I would never get to win anything again.


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Never heard of this Adkins kid until the Newberry ASA and all I've heard since is that his father should let him shoot Open Pro and that all he does is destroy 14s. Man, Iwas excited to see what he could do in Open A after making a big jump from young adult but this kid is getting throttled in West Monroe!!! Everybody has bad days but maybe everyone should just slow down and let the kid make his progression through the ranks like evryone else. Maybe his father is doing the right thing. JMO





Z7XtremeBoy said:


> Jamie Corum, Shoot with him alot, hes ahead of Ty Atkins by 2 points


----------



## bowdawg hunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn, I knew I should have made the trip over as a spectator


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Totals so far for the first 2 shoots

FL 1245 shooters
LA 1063 shooters


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Totals so far for the first 2 shoots
> 
> FL 1245 shooters
> LA 1063 shooters


Gas prices go higher. Who knows
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

~Spot-Hogg-1~ said:


> Never heard of this Adkins kid until the Newberry ASA and all I've heard since is that his father should let him shoot Open Pro and that all he does is destroy 14s. Man, Iwas excited to see what he could do in Open A after making a big jump from young adult but this kid is getting throttled in West Monroe!!! Everybody has bad days but maybe everyone should just slow down and let the kid make his progression through the ranks like evryone else. Maybe his father is doing the right thing. JMO



Great archer and dads a senior pro. There going to be fine. Dads knows exactly whats best. TYs going to win his share this year.
Two day event.:wink: Betting the open A winner doesn't win by 20 points in Monroe! Never heard of TY because he was winning the youth shoots. I think most agreed he needs to go through the ranks like some of the other greats did.
DB


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Gas prices don't help but DB what has the ASA done as a organization to grow the sport.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

~Spot-Hogg-1~ said:


> Never heard of this Adkins kid until the Newberry ASA and all I've heard since is that his father should let him shoot Open Pro and that all he does is destroy 14s. Man, Iwas excited to see what he could do in Open A after making a big jump from young adult but this kid is getting throttled in West Monroe!!! Everybody has bad days but maybe everyone should just slow down and let the kid make his progression through the ranks like evryone else. Maybe his father is doing the right thing. JMO


i shot with Ty in a team shoot at the classic last year. he must be having a bad day cause he was knocking those 14's like they were big as pie plates.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

EROS said:


> Gas prices don't help but DB what has the ASA done as a organization to grow the sport.


i'm not db, but if i might i'd like to put in my two cents worth. ASA listens to its customers and responds accordingly. it is not an organization that is governed by "members". it is a business that has to make money if its going to stay afloat. so, if it doesn't adapt to the demands of the 3d archery community its going under, and through adapting it grows the sport.

this is unlike some organizations that spend more time debating mickey mouse issues and spend time jockeying for power within the organization. better to ask what they are doing to promote the sport.

but that's just my opinion...which ain't worth a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Nice post Carlosii.:thumbs_up


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Gas prices go higher. Who knows
> DB


Well I can tell you that gas prices didn't stop about 30 of us from coming down. We just don't like the LA shoot and they have the first 3 shoots too close together. We will all be in Texas though.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

outbackarcher said:


> Well I can tell you that gas prices didn't stop about 30 of us from coming down. We just don't like the LA shoot and they have the first 3 shoots too close together. We will all be in Texas though.


I am with you on this, dont like LA no need for me go to back!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

EROS said:


> Gas prices don't help but DB what has the ASA done as a organization to grow the sport.


 What do you want them to do? Do you think you possibly could start an assc. and make grow in this economy? Is there anything better out there? They provide the best 3d pro am shoots now in the nation? Texas and Oklahoma ASA associations have grown and we got qualifiers all over the state. Texas is crazy with the numbers they got. 
DB


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

ASA not really an organization, more of a private corporation. They are going to do what they can to get more shooters out or people don't get paid.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

ASA does a great job, but they have to be able to hold shoots in citys that will accomadate lots of shooters to include, lodging,food,parking,tourism, and a place to hold the shoot site this places dont come easy, its simple I dont care for LA so I dont go no need to cry about it thats just the way it is, LA has a better showing than I thought they would have


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> ASA does a great job, but they have to be able to hold shoots in citys that will accomadate lots of shooters to include, lodging,food,parking,tourism, and a place to hold the shoot site this places dont come easy, its simple I dont care for LA so I dont go no need to cry about it thats just the way it is, LA has a better showing than I thought they would have


I was surprised when I totaled up the numbers for LA. I just don't like the town. I am not bashing for the people that live there but the water kills me and I chose not to go back. I say move it north, maybe western Tennessee or heck I would be game for eastern Missouri.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

outbackarcher said:


> I was surprised when I totaled up the numbers for LA. I just don't like the town. I am not bashing for the people that live there but the water kills me and I chose not to go back. I say move it north, maybe western Tennessee or heck I would be game for eastern Missouri.


Not all locations are going to be popular. I would think its hard to find locations. 
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

DB, find us a place in ok its gotta be better than LA


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not all locations are going to be popular. I would think its hard to find locations.
> DB


It all comes down to havinh the space and the money...I am not a fan either but it does have a good setup for the shoot


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Sentinalonfire said:


> And i didnt dislike my hoyt, just having sum peep alignment issues, and i wanted this too be a year too try all my options and have it figured out by years end.. So def not bashing my hoyt


Very well said my friend. Matt has never bashed his hoyt bow or any other bow company that was lucky enough to have him shooting for them. I hope my earlier comments weren't perceived as bashing. I have known Matt for several years and bashing is not a part of his personality. Matt is truly appreciative of any opportunities that come his way. Not only is he a great shooter and competitor, Matt Varnes is an exceptional human being. He is one of the most sincere and humble people I know. He is a great ambassador for our sport and like I said earlier, he will shoot well with any bow that is lucky enough for him to endorse it. Good luck Matt in your future endeavors buddy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> DB, find us a place in ok its gotta be better than LA


I enjoyed Monroe last year. Finances and doctor bills slowed me down some this year.

Okla. City certianly has the place. Trosper guys use to do Cabelas. Very centrally located for sure.

I myself wouldnt mind Nashville area or Branson, Missouri. Have some things to do during the evenings.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jimb said:


> ASA not really an organization, more of a private corporation. They are going to do what they can to get more shooters out or people don't get paid.


Certianly cant blame them for that!
DB


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

So proud of my buddy michael shore.. Aka big country for winning his first asa proam in open A, congrats buddy


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

good job big country!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

congrats big country.anyone know who won open pro class?


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> What do you want them to do? Do you think you possibly could start an assc. and make grow in this economy? Is there anything better out there? They provide the best 3d pro am shoots now in the nation? Texas and Oklahoma ASA associations have grown and we got qualifiers all over the state. Texas is crazy with the numbers they got.
> DB


I would say bring in other sponsors the pro class has had 60 some shooters for the past few years should have grown some over the years.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks bud I feel very blessed see yea in GA


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

John-in-VA said:


> congrats big country.anyone know who won open pro class?


Levi Won
Jeff Hopkins finished 3rd.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

bigcountry24 said:


> Thanks bud I feel very blessed see yea in GA


good job, big country you going to texas


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Was Jamison shooting?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

EROS said:


> I would say bring in other sponsors the pro class has had 60 some shooters for the past few years should have grown some over the years.


Pretty sure ASA has said over and over its assc. is not all about the pro class. I agree sponorship is what is needed. But doubt if the money would bring allot more.
DB


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> good job, big country you going to texas


Not going to TX cost to much wish I could


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

wsbark01 said:


> Levi Won
> Jeff Hopkins finished 3rd.


Rookie took second Justin Bethal, that should be the talk of Monroe. They know him now Just his second pro shoot ever.
DB


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats to my buddy Daniel Mathews for winning the K50 class today. Great shooting. It's always a good win when guys like Jesse and Kevin Wilkey are in the rearview mirror. Congrats. Have to hand it to Ty Adkins in Open A too. I doubted him yesterday but must shot his @$$ off today! Went from 39th yesterday to finish top 5 today. Great shooting guys.


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

My bud Larry Daniels won known 45 he has that new breed and those triple xxx 's rockin this year .


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

bigcountry24 said:


> Not going to TX cost to much wish I could


Oh come on now I saw that check you were hauling around!! HAHAHAAHA j/k

Good shooting this weekend, made me real happy to see you on top of the podium.


----------



## STIFFY3031 (Jul 31, 2008)

Great job this weekend Mr Shore!! Was great shooting with ya in Florida and this weekend. See all of ya in Georgia. Congrats!!


----------

